# T.G.I. Snake head in my broccoli



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090509/ts_alt_afp/ussocietyrestaurantsnakeoffbeat_20090509160328


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ewww


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate it when people kill snakes for no reason.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh thats nasty! I'de have hurled if that was me. Sorta makes you wonder whats in your dinner plate at the restaurant of your choice. This could have been Applebees or Outback stakehouse!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

In some countries thats a delicacy!

6


----------

